# !!! ERROR: kde-base/krdc-3.5.5 failed

## NOVIZIO

Ho fatto l'installazione di Gentoo 2006.1 minimal, seguendo la Quick installation.

Prima di installare GRUB , che mi da' errore ( e poi anche LILO che da' anche lui errore ma mi ha salvato per il dual boot ), ho fatto l'emerge di Genkernel.

(kernel-config-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5)

Dopo di che ho riavviato ( without CD surely ) e non mi vedeva nè eth0 nè ssh, ma poi ( forse ) ho risolto.

Quindi sono passato ad installare KDE. -> emerge kde-meta

Ma dopo un po' :

!!! ERROR: kde-base/krdc-3.5.5 failed

Call stack

ebuild.sh, line 1539: Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 939: Called src_compile

krdc-3.5.5.ebuild, line: 22 Called kde-meta_src_compile

kde-meta.eclass, line 379: Called kde_src_compile

kde.eclass, line 170: Called kde_src_compile 'all'

kde.eclass, line 340: Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

kde.eclass, line 336: Called die

!!! died running emake, kd_src_compile: make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack, if relevant.

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi ? Avviso che e' la prima installazione di Gentoo e company.

Thanks

----------

## randomaze

 *NOVIZIO wrote:*   

> !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack, if relevant.

 

Posta un pò di righe di compilazione, in quello che hai postato manca il topmost build error

----------

## NOVIZIO

Scusa l'ingnoranza, non vorrei sprofondare nella vergogna assoluta, ma permettimelo visto che mi sto avvicinando a questo mondo, cos'e' il " topmost build error " e come posso trovarlo ?

----------

## Onip

è l'errore di build (= compilazione) che è scritto più in alto (topmost).

You no speak inglisc ?   :Wink: 

----------

## NOVIZIO

Ho provato a rilanciarlo con " emerge kde --resume --skipfirst ", ma ovviamente mi da errore, penso un altro:

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.5-r2 failed

Call stack

ebuild.sh, line 1555: Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 668: Called pkg_compile 

kopete-3.5.5-r2.ebuild, line 67: Called die

!!! died running emake, kd_src_compile: make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack, if relevant. 

Sopra ci sono solo le linee di compilazione di cui le ultime tre con asterisco rosso riguardanti Video4Linux:

To support Video4Linux webcams in this package is required to have =x11-libs/qt-3* compiled with OpenGL support.

Please reemerge =x11-libs/qt-3* with USE="opengl"

----------

## flocchini

per questa volta e' sufficiente, pero' in futuro posta qualche righetta in piu', tanto il db del forum ha le spalle belle larghe e non sempre l'output di errore e' cosi' esplicito   :Wink: 

in ogni caso direi che il messaggio e' autoesplicativo: devi riemergere le qt3 con la use opengl. Per farlo o specifichi la use globalmente in make.conf oppure la aggiungi a package.use

Perche' tutto cio'? Perche' stai installando kopete (client msn) con il supporto webcam, che richiede la use opengl attiva nelle librerie d isupporto (qt appunto). Quindi i casi sono 2: o fai come detto sopra e ricompili qt con il supporto adeguato oppure compili kopete senza la flag per il supporto alla webcam. Un emerge -pv kopete puo' essere utile per vedere le flag usate da kopete in compilazione

ah, benvenuto a bordo   :Razz: 

----------

## NOVIZIO

Scusa la domanda sicuramente elementare e stupida, quindi per compilare il tutto si puo' fare o esiste il comando:

emerge qt3 -useopengl -----> --emptytree

----------

## randomaze

 *NOVIZIO wrote:*   

> Scusa la domanda sicuramente elementare e stupida, quindi per compilare il tutto si puo' fare o esiste il comando:
> 
> emerge qt3 -useopengl -----> --emptytree

 

Non ho capito cosa intendi ma non é necessario ricompilare *tutto*.

Dovrebbe bastare fare:

```
# echo "x11-libs/qt-3 opengl" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge qt-3
```

----------

## richard77

 *Quote:*   

> Ho fatto l'installazione di Gentoo 2006.1 minimal, seguendo la Quick installation. [..]
> 
> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi ? Avviso che e' la prima installazione di Gentoo e company. 

 

La guida veloce serve come riferimento a chi a già diversa esperienza nell'installazione di Gentoo e ha bisogno solo di una lista dei passaggi fondamentali.

Non è assolutamente adatta a un "NOVIZIO" alla prima installazione.

Anche la tua ultima domanda trova risposta esauriente nel manuale completo.

----------

## NOVIZIO

Rieccomi

Ho fatto:

```
# echo "x11-libs/qt-3 opengl" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge qt-3
```

ma mi ha dato questo errore

```
--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: x11-libs/qt-3

Calculating dependencies

!!! 'qt-3' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

!!! (Did you specify a version but forget to prefix with '='?)
```

non so se interessa ho fatto anche:

```
emerge -p kdebase-startkde kicker | less
```

il risultato e' questo:

```
--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: x11-libs/qt-3

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.5
```

 :Confused: 

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: x11-libs/qt-3

Calculating dependencies

!!! 'qt-3' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

!!! (Did you specify a version but forget to prefix with '='?)

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.5

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.5

----------

## crisandbea

@NOVIZIO

ma li leggi gli errori che ti vengono fuori??? oppure come li venti te ne lavi le mani postandoli sul forum????

```

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: x11-libs/qt-3

Calculating dependencies

!!! 'qt-3' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

!!! (Did you specify a version but forget to prefix with '='?)

```

ti dice che devi mettere =x11-libs/qt-3 , oppure eliminare il 3,   poichè non è valid package atom.

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

guarda che qt-3 non esiste, è qt-3.3.6-rqualcosa il corrente, quindi o "<=x11-libs/qt-4.0.0 opengl" o "=x11-libs/qt-3... opengl" o semplicemente "x11-libs/qt opengl" e lo applichi a tutte le versioni.

Consiglio: non applicare pedissequamente quel che ti viene detto ma verifica sempre e documentati.

randomaze voleva dire "aggiungi la riga con la versione corrente di qt release 3", ovviamente non puoi pretendere che per ogni post si vada a verificare sul proprio pc qual è la versione esatta. Non è un helpdesk quindi è più facile che ti vengano forniti suggerimenti e non soluzioni.

----------

